# Electronic old technology



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We purchased a new phone today a Senior Cell Phone...LOL, dang it, I'm a senior the guy selling me the phone sort of chuckled but I don't feel like a senior. This phone is so... cool, it has lighted keys, the old flip screen, louder speakers and so easy to use and it was only 1200 pesos, I don't need a computer cell phone  I need a phone again, easy to use no worry about sunlight, love it.  Wife wanted this phone more than me. Smart phones,  I've had enough of these screens you can't see, you have to unlock the phone or tap a button so you can see the screen and then tap the phone icon to answer and hopefully it will answer in time, the dang sound button is all the way down, missed calls.

Washer and dryer unit, has a washer on one side and a dryer (spin unit) on the other, works like a charm and if it needs fixing, dirt cheap and parts available the cost for a new unit is 6,000 pesos, we've had this unit 2 years and no problems, it works better than those automatic units.

Picture tube TV's... wow they can be fixed, there are parts the larger TV's still look great, they last for decades the sound is awesome no stereo required because they have huge speakers.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> We purchased a new phone today a Senior Cell Phone...LOL, dang it, I'm a senior the guy selling me the phone sort of chuckled but I don't feel like a senior. This phone is so... cool, it has lighted keys, the old flip screen, louder speakers and so easy to use and it was only 1200 pesos, I don't need a computer cell phone  I need a phone again, easy to use no worry about sunlight, love it.  Wife wanted this phone more than me. Smart phones,  I've had enough of these screens you can't see, you have to unlock the phone or tap a button so you can see the screen and then tap the phone icon to answer and hopefully it will answer in time, the dang sound button is all the way down, missed calls.
> 
> Washer and dryer unit, has a washer on one side and a dryer (spin unit) on the other, works like a charm and if it needs fixing, dirt cheap and parts available the cost for a new unit is 6,000 pesos, we've had this unit 2 years and no problems, it works better than those automatic units.
> 
> Picture tube TV's... wow they can be fixed, there are parts the larger TV's still look great, they last for decades the sound is awesome no stereo required because they have huge speakers.


Where were you going with MCA? We have smart phones, Apple 6 and 7 plus, no problems, my work phone,,,,,,,,,a dumb phone that requires a pilots license to operate, Nokia dumb phone android, totally backwards for me but that's probably because I am a Mac user for 20 plus years. My Nokia (stupid) android smart phone has to be taken indoors to read the screen and every thing else is a chore.
Twin tub washing machines? Great if you have hired help or go the hard yards yourself, the worst is hanging it on the line but if you are really lazy you can get the staff to put it in the dryer.
Dishwashers, my joy but at 2 to 3 times the price of those in Oz something we will have to consider,,,,,, just buy one. CRT television, what's that, not had one for 13 or 14 years, once converted to modern consumer technology, bells and whistles.
Going back to your phone purchase at a mere PHP 1,200 and it works for you, something that I need to consider when my iPhone dies, after all its a Phone and at 44 to 57K to replace? Android Tech seems a hell of a lot cheaper, perhaps I should get reading glasses.
In the mean time let us know how your new toy is performing and whether you are happy.

Still pissed off that dish washers are so expensive in PH.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Simplicity, quality and low cost of upkeep*



bigpearl said:


> Where were you going with MCA? We have smart phones, Apple 6 and 7 plus, no problems, my work phone,,,,,,,,,a dumb phone that requires a pilots license to operate, Nokia dumb phone android, totally backwards for me but that's probably because I am a Mac user for 20 plus years. My Nokia (stupid) android smart phone has to be taken indoors to read the screen and every thing else is a chore.
> 
> 
> Twin tub washing machines? Great if you have hired help or go the hard yards yourself, the worst is hanging it on the line but if you are really lazy you can get the staff to put it in the dryer.
> ...


Simplicity, quality and low cost of upkeep, my wife has been bugging me for a long time to get a cell phone that's easier to use and I wish I had a photo but this phone comes with a base so you set it on the base to charge, it's a flip phone with lighted keys and it's designed real well, loudness is another plus and it does come with a camera and a camera button, no searching . Button's are large easier than the older cell flip phones. Phone feed back so far... wife has been calling me several times since I started this thread, she sounds happy, she has called before with the touch screen cell phones and has trouble shutting it off so that was another issue solved by older technology, these Senior phones seem better engineered than the older ones.

When it comes to washing we can't afford the staff anymore and my old automatic washer isn't worth the fix, I like the manual kind and the clothes are much cleaner and dryer.

Good ole reliable CRT TV :eyebrows: Lol... yea that's what I thought but after nearly using a crane to get this behemoth of a television upstairs I like it! LOL, picture quality is terrific. 

Overpriced appliances, not only with dish washing machines but AC unit prices seem nutz and I think it's due to taxes or custom fee's, same with the TV's.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Simplicity, quality and low cost of upkeep, my wife has been bugging me for a long time to get a cell phone that's easier to use and I wish I had a photo but this phone comes with a base so you set it on the base to charge, it's a flip phone with lighted keys and it's designed real well, loudness is another plus and it does come with a camera and a camera button, no searching . Button's are large easier than the older cell flip phones. Phone feed back so far... wife has been calling me several times since I started this thread, she sounds happy, she has called before with the touch screen cell phones and has trouble shutting it off so that was another issue solved by older technology, these Senior phones seem better engineered than the older ones.
> 
> When it comes to washing we can't afford the staff anymore and my old automatic washer isn't worth the fix, I like the manual kind and the clothes are much cleaner and dryer.
> 
> ...


At the end of the day we live/operate within our means to suit our chosen life/budget and expectations, you are very lucky to find an old school dude 21 or 61 that can make a silk purse out of a sow's ear. Hope to find a similar thinker where we move to in La Union, enjoy the fruits of your new found technician, slap and reward him/her accordingly, the bonus secures the relationship and your praise secures income for your new friend/company/business. Thanks for sharing and giving hope.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

